# Enclosure lighting



## pistolpete (Aug 20, 2008)

I just moved my 10" Tegu into a new enclosure. The tank that I moved it into is 48X24X24. The lighting I have on it is a Reptisun 10.0 and a 100 watt basking light. He can get within 12 inches of the Reptisun to bask. Would it be a better idea to purchase a mercury vapor bulb to penetrate lower into the cage so that it does not have to climb. If so what wattage, and brand would you recommend, because the 100 watt basking bulb is keeping a 105 degree basking spot in the cage. Also would it be ok to introduce another small tegu, the same size with mine and when they get bigger make a new enclosure. Thanks


----------



## Gx3 (Aug 20, 2008)

I use a 160W Powersun and it keeps his temps perfect (in a 72x18x18 enclosure)


----------



## damo (Nov 3, 2008)

can anyone shed some light (lol) on my problem i just got a 125watt solar glow day light bulb made by exo terra and fitted it with a ceramic exo terra bulb holder and cage wrapped it in chicken wire cool 
no it apparently switches itself off when it gets to hot but its off more than its on it stays on about 10 mins then goes off for 15 rex must be getting anoyed with i am do you think it could be a faulty bulb or is there some thing im missing i also have a 100 watt ceramic heater in there could that be the problem please help


----------



## pistolpete (Nov 3, 2008)

On my tegu enclosure thats 48x24x24 i'm using the t-rex active u.v. heat and it keeps my basking spot at 105-110 and thats at 6 to 10 inches from the bottom of the enclosure, so about 18 or so inches from the bulb. I'm using the 100 watt active u.v. heat on beardeds 36x18x18 and it keeps her spot at 115 at about 12 inches from the bulb.

the bulb that keeps turning off could be a manufacturer defect bulb, or could be shaking which could shut the bulb down.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 4, 2008)

pistolpete said:


> the bulb that keeps turning off could be a manufacturer defect bulb, or could be shaking which could shut the bulb down.


I agree. We have one that will shut down if you jar it too hard. I always wonder if it's going to come back on but it always does.


----------



## damo (Nov 4, 2008)

the viv is pretty stable dont think its shaking i took it out last night and redone the cage around it gave as much clearance as possible and now the light stays on for about 20 mins the temp is about 90 around the area the bulb is sat so i think hope its a defect will take it back tomorrow thanx for the replies


----------



## jor71 (Nov 4, 2008)

I would agree and say the bulb is faulty. I would either go with the Mega-Ray bulb (my choice) or the Powersun.


----------



## damo (Nov 4, 2008)

thing is i bought it from a shop not online and that is all they have in stock 
would it mater if the bulb is pointing at 45 degrees ish and only a inch and a half from the celing that is the only other things i can think of


----------



## pistolpete (Nov 4, 2008)

That most likely is the issue. The merc. bulbs are supposed to be facing straight downwrd, not at any angles.


----------



## damo (Nov 14, 2008)

pistolpete said:


> That most likely is the issue. The merc. bulbs are supposed to be facing straight downwrd, not at anbulb y angles.


nightmare i had a feeling it was something like that i havent got the hight in the viv for that so im gonna get a 24" uvb strip light 
the vivs are only tempary but he needs to be sorted so if i get one i can use a normal household spot light for a basking light can i he has a 100w ceramic heater as well i spent 60 quid on the merc vapour i just want him to be happy without spending mega bucks if i can help it please advise

also my female has a ceramic heater and a 24" uvb strip should i get her a basking light as im pretty sure she wants to hibernate


----------



## damo (Nov 14, 2008)

pistolpete said:


> That most likely is the issue. The merc. bulbs are supposed to be facing straight downwrd, not at anbulb y angles.


nightmare i had a feeling it was something like that i havent got the hight in the viv for that so im gonna get a 24" uvb strip light 
the vivs are only tempary but he needs to be sorted so if i get one i can use a normal household spot light for a basking light can i he has a 100w ceramic heater as well i spent 60 quid on the merc vapour i just want him to be happy without spending mega bucks if i can help it please advise

also my female has a ceramic heater and a 24" uvb strip should i get her a basking light as im pretty sure she wants to hibernate


----------



## dpjm (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll put a vote in for MegaRay as best mercury vapor bulb. Much better than Powersun in my opinion.


----------

